
Fun with Google Spreadsheets and Fusion Tables - cjoh
http://sunlightlabs.com/blog/2009/06/12/fun-google-spreadsheets-and-fusion-tables/
======
curej
Maybe I'm missing something. I thought you could do aggregations in Google
Spreadsheets without using Fusion Tables?

